# New Chippers on sale with clearance pricing!!!



## seanlarkin (Oct 23, 2002)

As many of you probably know, we (Sherrill Arborist Supply) have been in an alliance with Vermeer for the past year and a half. Because we are alligned with Vermeer, we had to cease selling Morbark chippers, which we had been carrying.

We still have just a few more to clear off our lot, and we want them out of here. Below are several chippers and miscellaneous machines that we are selling at very low prices. These machines are new, without flaws. We simply cannot have them on our lot anymore, so we need to sell them.

If interested, or have any questions, please email Mark Boozer at [email protected] or you can call him at 1-800-525-8873 ext. 228.

Thanks.

-Sean

*************************************************

*Morbark 2050 Chipper* – SN 2376 – RBPCD 0595 4800
25 hp Kohler Gas Engine
Gravity Feed
Towable
Chips up to about 5 in.
One Double Sided Knife
Hour Meter
2 in. Ball Hitch
Never Demoed
Regularly $7,750 
WAS ON SALE FOR $6,500 
*NOW FINAL PRICE $5,950* 

*************************************************


*Morbark 2060D Chipper* – SN 60124 – RBPCD 0088 7200
25 hp Kohler Gas Engine
Auto Feed
360 Swivel Discharge
Hydraulic Feed
Towable
Tongue jack with steel castor wheel
Fuel level gauge and hydraulic gauge
Chips up to 6 in.
Double sided knives
Hour Meter
2 in. Ball Hitch
Never Demoed
Regularly $10,800 
WAS ON SALE FOR $9,200 
* NOW FINAL PRICE $8,800*

*************************************************


*Morbark 2090D Chipper* – sn 90180 – RBPCD 00561 13500
71hp Ford Gas Engine
Dual Hydraulic Feed Rollers
Chips up to 9 in.
Double sided Knives
2 in. Ball Hitch (Check before hitching to tow vehicle)
Twin Disc clutch
Auto Feed
Telescopic Tongue
Lift Assist
360 Swivel Discharge
Hand Crank Discharge
Hour Meter
Never Demoed
Pintle hitch
Regularly $19,895 
WAS ON SALE PRICE $17,100
*NOW FINAL PRICE $16,500*

************************************************* 


*Johnsered Iron Horse* – sn 89003
RBPCD 0004
Back yard skidder Track unit
Mechanical rear winch and Hand front winch
9 hp Honda Motor
Regularly $12,000 
WAS ON SALE FOR $4,900 
*NOW FINAL PRICE $4,000*

*************************************************


----------



## treeclimber165 (Oct 28, 2002)

Sean,
I'm not familiar with the Morbark model numbers. Are these disc or drum chippers? Sounds like these are the disc style. What model year are these machines?


----------



## seanlarkin (Oct 29, 2002)

2050 - drum style - 2001
2060 - disc style - 2000
2090 - disc style - 2001


----------



## Treeman14 (Oct 29, 2002)

Come on, guys. Christmas is just around the corner. These little chippers would make great toys for the kids.


----------



## DDM (Oct 29, 2002)

Brett


----------



## DDM (Nov 28, 2002)

Still Got the 2090?


----------



## seanlarkin (Dec 2, 2002)

Yes, we still have the 2090 for sale.
-Sean


----------



## DDM (Dec 13, 2002)

Bet you have sold a few chippers!


----------



## treeclimber165 (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by seanlarkin _
> *Yes, we still have the 2090 for sale.
> -Sean *


Here's a pic of it. About $3500 less than another one I saw with 100 hours on it last week.


----------

